# Sometimes I Hate People



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Did a job over the weekend. Guy went and bought one of them 1.28 GPF Kohler water closets, and wanted me to install it, for his 90+ year old mother since it was a comfort height. He said the other water closet was clogged as well and wanted me to unclog it.

I get there the water closet in the mothers bedroom was an old 60's Eljer that was all screwed up in the tank (real reason for changing it), the other water closet was a 1.5 GPF Briggs, and it flushed fine. I moved the shower curtain and noticed it had backed up in the bath tub. There is a floor drain about 45' from the bathroom by the kitchen area the kitchen sink and floor drain where not backed up. So we know the blockage is under the house.

So I tried to rod from the closet ell in the mothers bathroom but the rod for the life of me would not make the drop. There is no clean out anywhere, the roof is not an option. So I went from the lav sink with my Model N, got out around 40' and the line started to open went in another 20' the line was running perfectly. When I pulled the rod out I removed some feminine napkins. After running tons of water and flushing the Briggs water closet a few dozen times I was satisfied the line is open.

I then assemble the Kohler water closet and set it with the supplied wax ring, but added some putty due to the closet flange opening was the 5" opening and I can see the wax just pushing in. All was working well, guy was real happy till he got my bill. I explained to him if he had a proper clean out the rodding would of went a lot quicker. I told him for future reference if he wants we can open a wall and install a clean out on the stack, then he could patch the wall and make an access panel for the clean out. That rodding from a lac sink is not a proper way to do this.

Well fast forward to 15 minutes ago. He calls the office stating the water closets are clogged again and he has tried to get them to flow with no luck. So I call him and he is upset saying he spent $450 for me to unclog his drain, and install the new water closet. And now they are clogged again, and the newly installed water closet is leaking at the base. So after I explain to him that rodding from the sink was not the proper place to do the rodding, but was our only option unless he wanted to open up the wall. He then tells me he had dozens of other plumbers there to unclog the line in the past. I asked him how did they do it? He replies with plungers, or rodding from the bathroom. I then asked where from he can not recall. Then he is saying I did not install the water closet properly because its leaking at the base. I explained to him that the new wax seal had blown out when he was plunging the water closets, and it was not leaking what so ever when the line was open. He then asked why did the old water closet not leak when the line was plugged. I explained to him the old one was set with large amounts of putty that had time to set and make a good seal.

Ok once I got him on the same page (sort of) I explained to him I can come out tonight if he wants to pay overtime, the soonest I can get there is between 11 and 12 tomorrow. He then asked if I am going to charge him again. I told him if I do not remove anything I will not, but if I pull out more of those feminine products I will charge him again. He agreed to the terms. When I write up this bill I am going to put in bold there is no warranty till a proper clean out is either located or installed.

Did I mention I hate people?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

that's the way it goes sometimes:drink: have a cold one on me it'll be allright


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

why would it stop again so quick? Unless they threw something else down it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> why would it stop again so quick? Unless they threw something else down it.


Yep since it was working fine all day Saturday and Sunday, and he said it just plugged up late this afternoon. He said to me his mother is senile, and is probably flushing the famine products down the drain. It just irks me that I even went out of my way to explain to him cleaning a 4" drain from the lav sink is not proper, and the fact items that should not be flushed where clogging the drain, that he wants to say I did not do my job right. I only billed him for two hours as well at regaler rates, I was there for three after explaining to him his situation and how to solve it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sewer.... someday you will hate everybody equally... something to look forward to


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I never use those wax seals that come in the box with the toilet. I had two of them leak, so i just throw them out. Is it a fluke, maybe, but I still don't use them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like you own this one for about 2 years...:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Looks like you own this one for about 2 years...:laughing:


Oh I did not give him a guarantee, he did ask about one thats when I explained to him with out a proper clean out its imposable to give him one. He knows I did nothing wrong. Also you have to remember how our guarantee is phrased, "One labor free rodding if the above line blocks within 2 years" So lets say he did have a proper clean out and I gave him the guarantee, and they plugged it a few days later with tampons, panty liners paper towel or what ever.. I give them their labor free rodding then void the guarantee.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I never use those wax seals that come in the box with the toilet. I had two of them leak, so i just throw them out. Is it a fluke, maybe, but I still don't use them.


Ya, they're a different material than "real" wax seals. I chuck them away too, along with the ultra-junk T-bolts that come with them.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

zzz


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

had one where customer didn't like price. call back later at night says drain is plugged again. wants money back. i said no. but i would be back out and see. pulled cleanout in basement and there were 2 long sleeve shirts right in the cleanout. billed him for another drain cleaning. he was real quiet. paid up i left. he has had me back for other things. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

There is no such thing as a senile-proof water closet. It might be time to hire a health -care expert to help his mother with her personal hygiene.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mongo said:


> There is no such thing as a senile-proof water closet. It might be time to hire a health -care expert to help his mother with her personal hygiene.


That just sounds nasty!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*slick*

just pre drain work. breid...........................:rockon:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I get there, sure enough he blew out the wax seal trying to plunge the water closet. Also dumped in a gallon of liquid plumber. So as I rodded the line from the lav sink once again my brother reset the water closet. My brother used nothing but putty... what I should of done from the start.

As I pulled the rod back I removed wipes this time. They where cleaning wipes he used to clean up the bathroom after I left the first time. I told him there is no guarantee here since he does not have a proper clean out and it is obvious the line is being abused.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't mean to be naive here, but what's with the feminine napkins? Isn't mom a little old for those? Or is she using them in place of adult diapers?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Herk said:


> I don't mean to be naive here, but what's with the feminine napkins? Isn't mom a little old for those? Or is she using them in place of adult diapers?


*Hey Herk lets not be too hard on feminine napkins I use them myself. **Not the big bulky kind, but the little panty liner with the sticky strips on them.*

*I stick them on my circular saw base when I must cut on a finished surface. Use them on saber saws also. *

*They verk good ... YA !!*


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like an all around crummy job. I wonder why the snake would not clear the line, from the flange? Well, anyway, better luck next time.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Indie said:


> Sounds like an all around crummy job. I wonder why the snake would not clear the line, from the flange? Well, anyway, better luck next time.


 From the flange, I come up the water closet on the other side of the wall... even with drop heads and bends on the rod.

Now here is something interesting while rerodding from the lav sink which is an elbow in the wall that ties directly into the 3" copper stack. It came up the closet ell one time on me. So I am wondering how the heck they plumbed in the two back to back water closets.

This city is known for its poor plumbing. I had homes with a clean out on the stack that was 100% useless. You rod on forward and you come up the water closet, rod on reverse and you come up the kitchen sink line. So you go to the floor drain and rod from, again on forward you end up the sink line, but on reverse it will leave the house and get the line open.

When you finally get the rod to leave the house 9 times out of ten you will run into Orangeburg. Every time I get a call for this area I cringe.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> From the flange, I come up the water closet on the other side of the wall... even with drop heads and bends on the rod.
> 
> Now here is something interesting while rerodding from the lav sink which is an elbow in the wall that ties directly into the 3" copper stack. It came up the closet ell one time on me. So I am wondering how the heck they plumbed in the two back to back water closets.
> 
> ...


Bad plumbing just plain sucks. Someone probably used a cross, or something similar. Let me put the silver lining on this dark cloud. At least you should be able to get more work out of them, drain cleaning, install a clean-out, sewer replacement etc... So its not all bad.:clap:

Yaa for money.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hope you are not working for Mr PATEL


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

[quote=SewerRatz;124411]Did a job over the weekend. Guy went and bought one of them 1.28 GPF Kohler water closets, and wanted me to install it, for his 90+ year old mother since it was a comfort height. He said the other water closet was clogged as well and wanted me to unclog it.

I get there the water closet in the mothers bedroom was an old 60's Eljer that was all screwed up in the tank (real reason for changing it), the other water closet was a 1.5 GPF Briggs, and it flushed fine. I moved the shower curtain and noticed it had backed up in the bath tub. There is a floor drain about 45' from the bathroom by the kitchen area the kitchen sink and floor drain where not backed up. So we know the blockage is under the house.

So I tried to rod from the closet ell in the mothers bathroom but the rod for the life of me would not make the drop. There is no clean out anywhere, the roof is not an option. So I went from the lav sink with my Model N, got out around 40' and the line started to open went in another 20' the line was running perfectly. When I pulled the rod out I removed some feminine napkins. After running tons of water and flushing the Briggs water closet a few dozen times I was satisfied the line is open.

I then assemble the Kohler water closet and set it with the supplied wax ring, but added some putty due to the closet flange opening was the 5" opening and I can see the wax just pushing in. All was working well, guy was real happy till he got my bill. I explained to him if he had a proper clean out the rodding would of went a lot quicker. I told him for future reference if he wants we can open a wall and install a clean out on the stack, then he could patch the wall and make an access panel for the clean out. That rodding from a lac sink is not a proper way to do this.

Well fast forward to 15 minutes ago. He calls the office stating the water closets are clogged again and he has tried to get them to flow with no luck. So I call him and he is upset saying he spent $450 for me to unclog his drain, and install the new water closet. And now they are clogged again, and the newly installed water closet is leaking at the base. So after I explain to him that rodding from the sink was not the proper place to do the rodding, but was our only option unless he wanted to open up the wall. He then tells me he had dozens of other plumbers there to unclog the line in the past. I asked him how did they do it? He replies with plungers, or rodding from the bathroom. I then asked where from he can not recall. Then he is saying I did not install the water closet properly because its leaking at the base. I explained to him that the new wax seal had blown out when he was plunging the water closets, and it was not leaking what so ever when the line was open. He then asked why did the old water closet not leak when the line was plugged. I explained to him the old one was set with large amounts of putty that had time to set and make a good seal.

Ok once I got him on the same page (sort of) I explained to him I can come out tonight if he wants to pay overtime, the soonest I can get there is between 11 and 12 tomorrow. He then asked if I am going to charge him again. I told him if I do not remove anything I will not, but if I pull out more of those feminine products I will charge him again. He agreed to the terms. When I write up this bill I am going to put in bold there is no warranty till a proper clean out is either located or installed.

Did I mention I hate people?[/quote]




I think $ 450.00 is reasonable. You removed a w/c, installed a cust. supplied w/c, cabled the drain line from at least 2 different locations and cleaned up work area. $ 450.00 isn't alot for that work. Having read many of your posts, I know you are a top-notch drain cleaner. So I know I would have been cussing alot at not being able to get cable down w/c drain. That really sux when that happens. At least your cable didn't come up underneath another w/c breaking porcelain horn (like I did once)!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

So here is my I hate people story-

I installed an 80-gal elec water heater last November. Call came earlier this week- no hot water.

So I go there and find the upper T-stat out and in pieces.

Top element is out. After prying for info, I find out either the HVAC or the handyman-the story changed every time they told it- worked on the geothermal system and drained the water heater.

Sure enough, the top element looks all melted and blown up- classic dry fire.

So now they want warranty because it's only 7 mo. old. 

I explain this is not a warranty situation, blah, blah, blah. We argue about for a while but finally pays.

She has now called everyday since to say she doesn't think it's right that I won't warranty it. 

I can put up with a lot of bs, but she's pushing it.

Oh yea, she is a member of the Hotel Motel Patel Cartel- branching out into ice cream and donuts.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Colgar said:


> So here is my I hate people story-
> 
> I installed an 80-gal elec water heater last November. Call came earlier this week- no hot water.
> 
> ...


 

Some people are unreasonable. She should well understand that altering anything at all will usually void a warranty. She should be asking her handyman who tinkered with W/H to pony up your fee; after all he is the one who damaged it. :yes: Why not ask your customer, "Has the handyman offered to pay Madame?" Wait for her response then add, "He broke it now wants you to pay." Do us a favor and take a picture of her face and post it.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> ." Do us a favor and take a picture of her face and post it.


 
hope she's hot....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would have sold him a camera inspection. If he has had that many stoppages then there is some kind of problem with the line. Is it old scaled up cast iron? If so, he needs a descale/jet job.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> I would have sold him a camera inspection. If he has had that many stoppages then there is some kind of problem with the line. Is it old scaled up cast iron? If so, he needs a descale/jet job.


 
Not scaled up, just a 1 1/4 opening to rod from to get the rod or even a jetter to go the right way. What he really needs is me to open the common wall expose the stack and cut in a proper sized clean out so I can do a proper job. Also I do not have a camera small enough to make multiple turns in 1 1/4 pipe before it reached the 3" stack.

I made multiple passes (around 8) this last time I was there, with each pass I filled the tub to the brim and let it go along with flushing of both water closets to ensure I got the blockage moving.

I been cleaning drains for 20+ years, I know what I am doing and talking about. This home owner just did not want to hear that he needs a proper clean out


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Colgar said:


> So here is my I hate people story-
> 
> I installed an 80-gal elec water heater last November. Call came earlier this week- no hot water.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty typical for a Patel...

How much time did they waste failing to comprehend that their handy hack screwed the pooch and your warranty doesn't cover that?:whistling2:

I assume they wasted your time trying to negotiate the price for repairs as well.

Did you manage to build it into the bill? I hope so...:thumbup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Sounds pretty typical for a Patel...
> 
> How much time did they waste failing to comprehend that their handy hack screwed the pooch and your warranty doesn't cover that?:whistling2:
> 
> ...


I spoke to her again today. 

Had to lay out some plumberman hard love. :whistling2:

I said "let me spell it out for you another way. I'm not going to make a warranty claim for your dry fired water heater. You WILL NOT be getting your money back. I am done on this subject. Please DO NOT call me about this again. Have a nice day."

Click.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

> I am done on this subject. Please DO NOT call me about this again. Have a nice day.


:thumbup:

Nice. I would have said, simply, "DO NOT CALL ME AGAIN, EVER, ABOUT ANYTHING!"
:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar, thanks for posting this. It has brightened my days knowing I am not the only one that gets these types of calls.


----------

